# Moisture behind bottom frame upon leak test of used tank



## Don Ruslo (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I recently purchased a used 125 gallon aquarium that was manufactured in 2006
I leak tested it with tap water from a hose...Immediately I noticed what seemed to be moisture behind some areas of the bottom plastic frame...You can see in the image below: (Click to make larger)


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LG14cxsdFy8ggm-vL0NSPdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-OKJICvA6GNc/TzrmOFtwyLI/AAAAAAAABPc/T7GvRH4Ri68/s144/IMAG0148.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=ewellrussell&target=ALBUM&id=5514969127221546641&feat=embedwebsite"></a></td></tr></table>

This is taken from inside the tank immediately after draining it. The 9V battery is there for scale...It is pushed up against the side glass/seal...1/4 up the side of the battery is about where the outside seal stops as it goes up the black plastic tank frame.

It seems as if there may be some water getting in and getting stuck on the outside of the glass between the glass and the black plastic tank frame...Although I have not seen evidence of a single drop of water coming from the tank...Just this weird moisture...
My brother thinks this could theoretically of been condensation forming as I filled the tank with cold tap water...then it got trapped. I left the tank filled for about 5 days an no water dripped...

Is it possible that the bottom seals of the tank are going bad and this will only get worse? Is this what it looks like when the seals start to go bad?

Would it be possible to simply ADD some more silicone to the interior (Secondary?) seal?


----------



## Don Ruslo (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!! Hopefully this is condensation that formed due to the water being too cold upon filling it...I wonder if it will go away now that it is drained? 

Has anyone ever had a tank with moisture between the plastic and glass like this?

The water line went down about an inch after a week of having 2 Marineland 300 HOB filters circulating water...It was also uncovered...so I bet that was part of the drain on the level...


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

with no cover on the tank it could have also been splashing and running down


----------

